

Mining dark data without Hadoop - gevaperry
https://www.xplenty.com/blog/2014/08/mining-dark-data-without-hadoop/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=MiningDarkData

======
rdhuffstetler
This is cool!

